#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Direct/Management Quota Admissions Related Discussions >  >  People's University Bhopal 2012Admissions, Branches, Fee Structure, Placements

## richa_tiwari

*Peoples University, Bhopal B-tech admission 2014, cut-off, placement, fee, facilities**
About :* People’s University is situated in Bhopal, the beautiful “City of Lakes”, capital of Madhya Pradesh. People’s University has Nine Constituent Units of academic learning that can be compared with the best in the country. Its campus is the largest for education & career building in central India. Our journey began with an objective of "Nurturing Humanity through Health & Educational Excellence".

People's University is established and incorporated by the State Government Notification on 4th May 2011 by Madhya Pradesh Legislature through an ammendment in Madhya Pradesh Niji Vishwavidyalaya (Sthapana Avam Sanchalan) Adhiniyam-2007 as Madhya Pradesh Act (No.18 of 2011). People's University, Bhopal is empowered to award degrees as specified by UGC under Section 22 of the UGC Act 1956 through its main campus in regular mode.

People's University is notified by UGC as a Private University ( F.No. 8-22/2011(CPP-I/PU)).

The Constituent Units of People's University are approved/recognised by concerned Statutory Bodies/Councils like MCI/DCI/INC/AICTE/MP State Paramedical Council.

*OBJECTIVES OF THE PEOPLE’S UNIVERSITY*

Teaching,training and making provision of research, advancement and dissemination.Higher level of intellectual abilities.Develop state of Art facilities.Teaching, research and continued education.Standards of Degree,Diplomas,Certificates and other academic distinctions.Develop centers of excellence for research and development.
*Branches & Intake:*

*Programme Name*
 *Seats*

 BE (Computer Science & Engineering)
 60

 BE (Electronics & Communication)
 90

 *BE (Information Technology)*
 60

 BE (Mechanical Engineering)
 90

BE (Electrical Engineering)
 30





*Fee Structure:
*
INR 52,000 /- Per Annum

*Campus Facilities*

LibraryComputer LabHostelAuditoriumMedical FacilitiesBank/ATM and LoansCommunicationsSport & GymnasiumTransport FacilityClass RoomsRestaurant/Haat
*Queries are Welcome !!!*





  Similar Threads: ITM University 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Branches, Placements Discussions TIT Bhopal 2012 Admissions, Branches, Fee Structure, Placements, Campus Facilities Direct Admission in People's University Bhopal SIST Bhopal 2012 Admissions, Branches, Fee Structure, Placements - Discussions K.N. Modi University 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Branches, Placements

----------

